# Cohibas



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey Guys,
I have an opportunity to buy an box of Cohibas from someone who doesn't smoke. They were given to him 20 days ago still sealed. He says he has kept them in a bag since he got them. I can get the box for real cheap! Do you think they are still okay as far as not too dry?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Sealed boxes should still be good after 20 days IMO. You'd want to get them in some humidity ASAP. My concern would be:

I know a guy who....
and
I can get them for real cheap.

I'd be cautious that they weren't fakes.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I would worry about the being real first......get a pic and post it. Who gave a non smoker an entire box of Cohibas?


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Here's the pics. The guy said his uncle just came back from Cuba.


































What do you think?


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree with these guys. Everything may be perfectly legit but someone doesn't usually gift a non smoker with a prized Cohiba,and especially an entire box.I would be hard pressed to give something like that to my own son:lol:

But their condition should be ok as long as that's the whole story on them. You'll be able to tell by handling them.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Let the more exsperienced guys look at this, but I see some issues, the main one being there is no hologram on the green seal. The other is I believe cigars sold in Cuba should have an additional special sticker on the box. I came across a website where you can actually purchase the green seal and the white Habanos seal, even the cigar labels, and the white Habanos square paper they place inside on top of the cigars and the yellow ribbon.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

longburn said:


> Let the more exsperienced guys look at this, but I see some issues, the main one being there is no hologram on the green seal. The other is I believe cigars sold in Cuba should have an additional special sticker on the box. I came across a website where you can actually purchase the green seal and the white Habanos seal, even the cigar labels, and the white Habanos square paper they place inside on top of the cigars and the yellow ribbon.


Yeah, you're right. I dont see a hologram either. I mean, I would know if they were fake once I handled them, but I'm not sure he would let me open the box since it is sealed. Do the Cubans put the hologram on or do they do that when they ship them to Europe?


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Check out these sites.. I remember reading that cigars sold in Cuba are packaged differently but I can't remember how, i'll see if I can find it and get back with you.
Cuban cigars bands labels and accessories for sale
Cuban Cigars


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

If that box stamp is to be believed then that seems to be a box from years ago and it does not look believable. Highly dubious methinks but I am no expert on vintage boxes.


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't like it. Looking at the stamp at the bottom "FPG OSSU" calls up a Partagas box code:

Cuban Box Codes

I don't know why a box of Cohibas would have a Partagas factory code. Also, OSSU would indicate a 0998 date code which would indicate Sept '98. Seems rather old for a newly acquired box. If they weren't kept well that's a lot of years to go bad. If they are real and kept properly that box is a great find.


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

as others have said, we need the CC experts to chime in, but I don't like the looks of the box..... stamp on the bottom and sticker. :2


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Alright guys. There is just too many negative things going on here. Me no likey. I'm going to pass on this box.

Thanks to everyone for your valuable input. You saved me $$$! You guys are awesome!


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I got the following from this site: 
http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/info-packaging.htm#Box_Packaging

It's a great site for information.Also, looking at the warrenty seal it looks like a pre 1990 seal, I doubt a box of the most popular cigar on earth has been sitting in a shop for that long.

Habanos cigars produced for sale within Cuba have a exclusive hologram on the boxes. Only Habanos SA approved retailers in Cuba sell boxes of Cuban cigars with this hologram. Boxes produced for export do not have the hologram. The sticker is a transparent hologram with a serial number printed on it.
















Also


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Box code looks off.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Once I started doing the green sticker comparison to a legit one online, I also see that this one is a pretty poor reproduction. Nuff said. Thanks again!


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

From what I understand from that site that special hologram should be on all boxes that are sold in Cuba. Sorry Chuck, I hate that for you,but I guess the old saying is true, "if it sounds too good to be true it probably is", but it would have been a great thing to have happened if it had happened.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

longburn said:


> From what I understand from that site that special hologram should be on all boxes that are sold in Cuba. Sorry Chuck, I hate that for you,but I guess the old saying is true, "if it sounds too good to be true it probably is", but it would have been a great thing to have happened if it had happened.


Agree Carl. The way I see it, if I had bought it and it was fake I would be really pissed and would probably do something stupid that might require a jail cell. Or I can pass on it, consider it a lesson learned and keep buying from my same reputable dealer across the sea.

I'll take the latter!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Great detective work, gentlemen!

That is an impossible factory code for CoRos. Not the worst looking fake I've seen however.


The actual retail price for 1998 CoRos? Over $1k, maybe closer to 2 K...


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

bpegler said:


> Great detective work, gentlemen!
> 
> That is an impossible factory code for CoRos. Not the worst looking fake I've seen however.
> 
> The actual retail price for 1998 CoRos? Over $1k, maybe closer to 2 K...


Now Bob, you just had to say that didn't you? If I missed out on $2000 box of Cohibas that I could've had for $250, I'll be kicking myself in the ass!:bawling:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

zephead61 said:


> Here's the pics. The guy said his uncle just came back from Cuba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
FAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _
> FAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> _


thats all the input i would need right there ^^^^


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

zephead61 said:


> Now Bob, you just had to say that didn't you? If I missed out on $2000 box of Cohibas that I could've had for $250, I'll be kicking myself in the ass!:bawling:


Since I gave you a quote, let me back it up. An old Christie's auction sold a box for 680 pounds sterling at a time when there was a 2:1 Poundollar. Call it $1350 USD. It's been years since Christie's stopped selling tobacco products, so my guess on value was low for today's market.

Of course, the value on that box of fakes is zero, so you did pretty well....


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

zephead61 said:


> Now Bob, you just had to say that didn't you? If I missed out on $2000 box of Cohibas that I could've had for $250, I'll be kicking myself in the ass!:bawling:


Lol....true, but I think in this case your safe from that happening.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yep. Put a fork in me boys, I'm done!

Thanks everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Awesome work. That box code and the label was the warning bells for me. I had a guy who bought a humidor from me and tried to unload some glass box cohibas. He was just getting into them and his parents got them in Cuba for him from a lifeguard at the resort. I didn't have the heart plus he wouldn't have bought the humidor lol.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, on the plus side, chances are the poor guy who was trying to sell them probably didn't know himself that they were fake.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Even if these were real, I would pass.....as there is no way to know how they have been preserved


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I've only seen maybe 8 CC boxes but immediately knew that one was fake. Did you tell the guy you were passing because they weren't authentic or just let him continue on in ignorance? 

It is shocking how many people buy cigars from the street. What other time do people do that in normal life? It's very funny.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

I really think the guy doesn't know they are fakes. I hate to pop his bubble! But that's better than popping my bubble.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

This thread is a perfect example of the greatness of this forum. It is so hard to turn down an opportunity to buy something that looks so close to perfect; however, in this case close to perfect would have been a box full of rat hair and dried up banana leaves.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

tpharkman said:


> This thread is a perfect example of the greatness of this forum. It is so hard to turn down an opportunity to buy something that looks so close to perfect; however, in this case close to perfect would have been a box full of rat hair and dried up banana leaves.


Yep, true Brothers here!


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

it has been well said and my opinion doesnt matter...but i will give it any hoo...

fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake .

derrek


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol, a lot of time on your hand Derrek?


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

i'll pile on - definitely fake...just looked at all my cohiba boxes...none had blue stamp and they all (dating back to 5 years ago) have hologram stickers.

I agree - it's so funny that people just immediately accept that it must be real with cuban cigars. I guess they figure they are hard to counterfeit or that people wouldn't waste their time or something on it...after all, it's just a cigar. 

Oh well, at least you avoided this one - you would have been smoking some cheap tobacco mixed in with some burlap sacks and banana peels.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Found a guy selling fake Esplendidos on Craigslist. Trying to claim that he has integrity and only buys the best and drinks Dom Champagne. Asked for a pic of the bottom and the box code, said the bottom only says Hecho in Cuba, totalamente a mano but no mention of box code.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

dvickery said:


> it has been well said and my opinion doesnt matter...but i will give it any hoo...
> 
> fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake .
> 
> derrek


Uhhhhhhh.........thanks Derrek!:canada:


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Are you going to tell the guy he's trying to sell fakes? Personally, I think that you should. If he knows what he's doing it would be good to call him out, if he is really ignorant it may stop him from ripping someone else off.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> Are you going to tell the guy he's trying to sell fakes? Personally, I think that you should. If he knows what he's doing it would be good to call him out, if he is really ignorant it may stop him from ripping someone else off.


I think I will tell him. It was a CL deal, so it's just that one box. I would feel bad if someone else bought it, not knowing it's fake. I'll let you guys know if he responds.

Thanks for you input John.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

...good call. I dunno, anyone selling boxes of Cuban stoges on CL sounds a little fishy to me. About 10 minutes on the internet would tell you that...and that it's not that difficult to get them legitimately...albeit, with a little risk...but not near as much as buying from some stranger who has nothing to lose.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, I just emailed the guy and told him, in a friendly way, that these were fakes. I even referenced the codes and explained what they meant. He replied, nicely, that he is Cuban and has bought these before for someone in Chicago and that the guy only wanted one box instead of two. That's why he had this extra one for sale. And, he is 110% sure the are real!

This story is completely different than the one he gives on CL, where he says a friend from Cuba gave him the box! Holy crap! This guy is a piece of work!

So, I have been buying CCs for quite some time now from a reputable dealer (a BOTL confirmed they were legit too). I don't know what the hell made me think I could get a real deal on CL! I think I was suffering from a rare, but serious case of Cranial Rectosis! Again, thanks to all who have helped me pull my head out of my arse! Your are true Brothers of the Leaf and I consider myself blessed to have found such a great group of friends! :nod:

That is all

Chuck (zephead61)


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

zephead61 said:


> Well, I just emailed the guy and told him, in a friendly way, that these were fakes. I even referenced the codes and explained what they meant. He replied, nicely, that he is Cuban and has bought these before for someone in Chicago and that the guy only wanted one box instead of two. That's why he had this extra one for sale. And, he is 110% sure the are real!
> 
> This story is completely different than the one he gives on CL, where he says a friend from Cuba gave him the box! Holy crap! This guy is a piece of work!
> 
> ...


Holy crap is right! I bet if I were to email him next the story would be "I am Cuban and work in the Cohiba factory and actually planted seed, harvested, cured, separated and de-vained the leafs, and hand rolled these himself as he sat next to Fidel AND he fabricated the box to boot. :doh:

Glad it worked out for ya Chuck!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Ask him to send you some photos of the what's on the inside.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Just a quick question? aren't real boxes made of solid SC and not plywood? :dunno: 

That was one of the first things that caught my eye, but I haven't been able to verify anywhere


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

E Dogg said:


> Just a quick question? aren't real boxes made of solid SC and not plywood? :dunno:
> 
> That was one of the first things that caught my eye, but I haven't been able to verify anywhere


Another good point Eric! Keep pulling, my head's not out yet.......


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

smokin3000gt said:


> Holy crap is right! I bet if I were to email him next the story would be "I am Cuban and work in the Cohiba factory and actually planted seed, harvested, cured, separated and de-vained the leafs, and hand rolled these himself as he sat next to Fidel AND he fabricated the box to boot. :doh:
> 
> Glad it worked out for ya Chuck!


"I, myself, rolled these upon Fidel's sweet virgin thighs!"


----------

